# Does anyone know of a flat digital scale, good for soapmaking?



## Rune (Apr 9, 2019)

Hi y'all 

My scale broke today, so I'm trying to upgrade to a new digital scale with cord, that is both flat and have an accuracy of 0,1 gram (or less, does not matter). It must also be able to weight up to 5 kilo (5000 gram). 3 kilo can do in emergency. But that is the least it has to handle. 

Does anyone of you know if something like that exist somewhere?

I can find scales with cord and 0,1 gram or less accuracy, but they are very bulky and thick. I have a storage problem enough already. I can find flat battery scales that can do 0,1 gram. But they can't weight more than 2 kilo, if I'm lucky. I need 5 kilo, to be able to use it for baking bread as well as soap. I can buy two scales, of course, one for bread and one for soap, but I will still have to find a flat scale with a cord that can do 0,1 gram, and it must also be able to handle at least 1,5 kilo. I want the cord, because the battery scales can suddenly power off, and it is nervewrecking sometimes.

If those thick and bulky scales are the only option, I will just have to buy a regular battery operated flat kitchen scale like the one I had. I can't store those big industrial weights, there is no room anywhere for it. Every available place is packed full of stuff. Perhaps I can make room somewhere, but it will be very unpractical, since I have to run somewhere else to get my scale every time I need to use it. A flat one I can just sneak beside the dinner plates in the kitchen, right next to the table I use for weighing. The kitchen is small, and big scales can't fit anywhere there. So that's why. It is not like in America, where everything is big and spacious, and kitchens have room for everything. Europe means small and crowded, for the most.

I just thought I should ask here. Perhaps one of you have or know of a really good flat scale? It is too time consuming going thru page after page online and reading specifications on every scale, just to find nothing usable.


----------



## amd (Apr 10, 2019)

Have you seen the recent scale review thread? I suggest you check out that thread first. You may get your answer there.
https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/scale-review.74570


----------



## atiz (Apr 11, 2019)

Rune said:


> Hi y'all
> 
> My scale broke today, so I'm trying to upgrade to a new digital scale with cord, that is both flat and have an accuracy of 0,1 gram (or less, does not matter). It must also be able to weight up to 5 kilo (5000 gram). 3 kilo can do in emergency. But that is the least it has to handle.
> 
> ...


I have two scales for the reason you mention. One is a very good scale, with a cord, but only 1g accuracy (up to 8 kg I think), and that's the one I use for soapmaking. I also have one accurate for .01 g, which I use for lotions and more fussy ingredients (but it can only do up to 1 kg). I'm not sure that the scale you are looking for exists for a reasonable price.


----------



## Daisy (Mar 29, 2022)

Rune said:


> Hi y'all
> 
> My scale broke today, so I'm trying to upgrade to a new digital scale with cord, that is both flat and have an accuracy of 0,1 gram (or less, does not matter). It must also be able to weight up to 5 kilo (5000 gram). 3 kilo can do in emergency. But that is the least it has to handle.
> 
> ...



@Rune Check out this website. They carry very reliable scales!






						Digital Scales, Weight Scales, & Balances. Shopping Made Easy.
					

A digital scale or weight scale can be tricky to shop for. We've made it really easy to choose from our huge inventory of balances and weighing scales.




					www.oldwillknottscales.com


----------



## AliOop (Mar 29, 2022)

@Daisy and @MonikaFRV Dune's original post was from three years ago - I'm guessing he has a new scale by now.


----------

